# Breaking in the Dory



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Just purchased a new toy and we are ready to break it in...Hopeful that Saturday is a beautiful day for fishing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I've always wanted a Dory!!! Awesome boat!!! Specs???? With that Honda, she'll sip gas!!!! She new? Where did ya steal her from???

ENVY!!!!!!! Ever need another body, let me know....Like to go out on her at least once!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

You have a nice safe and dry ride when things get nasty. Enjoy it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have always wanted to see one in the water, what size boat and motor is yours?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

That thing is gorgeous Sunsetter!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool little boat right there!
Got some interior pics?


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Jason said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I've always wanted a Dory!!! Awesome boat!!! Specs???? With that Honda, she'll sip gas!!!! She new? Where did ya steal her from???
> 
> ENVY!!!!!!! Ever need another body, let me know....Like to go out on her at least once!


2008 19ft. C Dory with a Honda 4 stroke 90hp motor. Less than 50 hours on it.. My father was camping in Georgia, saw a man launching the boat nearby..walked up and asked if he wanted to sell it as a joke...the guy said actually yes... Dad came home and told me about it and we went up a week later to pick it up for less than half the original purchase price of 48,000. It's in great condition and has a rather roomy cabin with port a jon...can't wait to introduce it to some salt water and to get my baby girl out on the water!


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Not a great pic of the inside but maybe you can get the gist of it..

Will sleep two comfortably with the third being a little one..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Dory’s were very popular on Puget Sound back in the day when I was stationed on Whidbey Island.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sunsetter said:


> Not a great pic ..


I would like many more good ones!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome boat, did you happen to be in Orange Beach the last couple of weekends? Saw one just like that across from Robinson Island.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

That is a beautiful boat. Best of luck with it.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Awesome boat, did you happen to be in Orange Beach the last couple of weekends? Saw one just like that across from Robinson Island.


Not me...we just got it and will try it out for the first time on sat.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> I would like many more good ones!!


I'll work on that!:thumbup:


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

sunsetter said:


> I'll work on that!:thumbup:


Maybe this will work for you...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

So awesome!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty and tough little boat. I've seen a lot in Maine.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sat should be a good day to see how she handles the snot. http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/destin-florida
Be safe and that's a very nice ride!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

kanaka said:


> sat should be a good day to see how she handles the snot. http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/destin-florida
> be safe and that's a very nice ride!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Dayum !! Looks a little snotty this Saturday but not that bad. Cool pictures


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

The pictures look like they were testing the boat by going through one of Oregon's inlets.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks bullet-proof and low maintenance. I like it. The one I saw had an RV AC Unit on top now that I think about it. Looked like folks were overnighting. Clothes on the line in the back and a smokin grill!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

OLDBOB said:


> The pictures look like they were testing the boat by going through one of Oregon's inlets.


I remembered seeing these photos when I was researching their 25' Tom Cat.

Looks like the coastline in the NW.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry boys- Sunsetter is a dear friend of mine and I get the first ride. I know she just bought a new Penn outfit and I will gladly show her how to break in that combo. ;o)


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Sorry boys- Sunsetter is a dear friend of mine and I get the first ride. I know she just bought a new Penn outfit and I will gladly show her how to break in that combo. ;o)


As for the new Penn..I need no help or introduction but I will gladly welcome my friend aboard for an adventure !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I saw your boat today near the Pickens pier around the pass.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Pier-Dude said:


> I saw your boat today near the Pickens pier around the pass.


Yep that was us...no luck with the fish but great day out on the boat.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

I posted an off shore report but thought I'd share pictures from our day on this thread..Great day out on the water..Great ride and the Honda literally sips gas.. Two tanks of gas are both still showing full...Pictures are me and my lil fishing buddy (my daughter) and I think my dad made it in one...My daughter made the only catches of the day which was so fun to watch!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful lady and boat! Tell your daughter and Dad to hang on because that pinfish is just the right size for a big old zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz run this time of year. Have always wanted a Dory.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Family and boat look great on the water.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, so cool. I was waiting on the mullet run and my wife said hey look there is the Dory. Glad you guys had fun looks awesome.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Beautiful lady and boat! Tell your daughter and Dad to hang on because that pinfish is just the right size for a big old zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz run this time of year. Have always wanted a Dory.


Thank you for the kind comments...the first thing I did when she caught the pin fish was throw it on my hook..unfortunately not a single hit on it...hoping seas will be calm next week so we can git the gulf.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great report. Jealous though.... ;o)


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Great report. Jealous though.... ;o)


You are welcome aboard anytime.


----------

